

Off the Charts is live - bsutich
http://gum.co/charts

======
bsutich
I took part in Gumroad's Small Product Lab challenge, and after 10 days came
up with a new newsletter called Off The Charts.

It comes out twice per month, and focuses on finding the best, undiscovered,
helpful and fun apps for iOS devices. I'm trying to give in depth information
on apps as well, and try to give tips and tricks on how to use certain apps to
make your life easier.

Eventually I'd like to get app developer interviews. I'm not sure how long the
newsletter will last, but I'm doing it right now because I love writing about
this type of stuff and have so much fun interacting with this community.

Hope you like it!

